# Dawn is a Feeling



## bulldurham (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## crimbfighter (Nov 7, 2016)

Very nice! I like how the shadow lines of the mountains follow the lines of the road.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 7, 2016)

Great photo.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 7, 2016)

A beautiful ceiling ...


----------



## tirediron (Nov 7, 2016)

Outfriggin'standing!  Nominated for POTM


----------



## waday (Nov 7, 2016)

Love this!


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone, especially Tirediron.


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 9, 2016)

bulldurham said:


> View attachment 129975



one of your best!


----------



## Peeb (Nov 9, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 9, 2016)

That is one very beautiful scene!


----------

